# Telling the "Life Stories" of our Troops



## Agyrl (10 Jun 2008)

I would like input on a Human Interest story on the tragedies our Canadian families have suffered with the injuries and casualties in the war in Afghanistan. I am very passionate about getting this information out there and saddened by how difficult it seems to be to find statistics and support for those suffering. I believe we all have a responsibility to hear and understand the personal stories of our country's families who have felt and are feeling this pain. We need to see that these men and women who have sacrificed their lives are not just "names on the news" but dad's and mom's, husbands and wives, daughters and sons. It seems that once the initial story appears in the media regarding Canadian soldiers deaths, we hear little else. The story of their death is not "their story." It is the story of "their lives" that needs to be told. I would appreciate and be grateful for anyone who could or would help me on this project by sharing their stories and or ideas. My name is Tracy, I am a 38 year old mom of two, a very run of the mill Canadian. I do not have anyone close to me serving in the military however it is a topic that haunts my soul as a caring human being daily. I have had a dream and belief for many years that I would one day be a writer.  I have always been "one of those people" who can "talk an ear off" on a topic that touches my heart.  This is why I have realized that what I need to write about has to come from my very core. It has to be something that demonstrates who I am and what I value.  It has to be written to serve a purpose and make a difference.  Lets honor our troops and tell their stories, lets make it public knowledge , the bravery, the losses, the triumphs and the tragedies.  The media is filled with worthless stories, gossip and trash.  We hear daily about celebrities, gas prices and the newest gadgets available, yet somehow the stories of our Canadian Hero's are never told. We need to change the focus in this world and I am so ready to do my part.


----------



## teddybear (10 Jun 2008)

However, what you might come up with are families that just want their privacy back. Yes they are so much more than just their job. But families like mine are just trying to get back to some sense of normalcy and don't necessarily want to be back in the spotlight again.


----------



## geo (10 Jun 2008)

Touchy subject Tracey.
What you want to do is very commendable but, as has been pointed out by teddybear, families are torn assunder by the tragedies that have befallen them and withdrawing to security in their family's corner is the only thing they are looking for.

Articles that are written in such a manner that only the names have been changed may be the ticket........


----------



## Agyrl (11 Jun 2008)

Thank you so much.. your feedback is exactly what I was looking for.. I understand exactly what your saying and think you are right on the mark.  I think sometimes people like myself find the helplessness so frustrating and just want to find some way to help.  The last thing I would want to do is bring undue stress or sadness to any one.

Thank you again


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2008)

The time may come, however, when a family would wish to do this.

In the meantime, hang around here, and read and learn. You may also find something else that sparks your interest.

If you can find a copy of Murder at the Abbaye, the story of the "executions" of several Canadian POWs by their 12th SS Panzer Division captors at the Abbaye Ardennes in Normandy in 1944, I would recommend it. I cannot recall the name of the author, and I am not sure where my copy is, but it sounds like what you want to do is similar to the way that the author wrote this book.

I visited the Abbaye in 1992 as part of the battlefield tour that my CLFCSC course did in 1992.


----------



## teddybear (11 Jun 2008)

Please don't feel helpless Tracy. We understand that there is nothing that you can do or say. Just thank our soldiers for the job they do and the sacrifices they make. Wear red on Friday and a poppy on Remembrance Day. 

Thank you for realizing that our soldiers were also people with very rich lives outside of the military. And when we remember them, it's that story that we remember. Keep the families of those soldiers deployed and about to be deployed in your heart and pray that they do not join our ranks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2008)

Good stuff, Agyrl - I can only reinforce what others have already said:

1)  Read here and learn;
2)  Read every scrap of public information already out there about families and the fallen (you make a better approach if your background is firm);
3)  That said, realize that mainstream media, being human,  is either correct in fact or nuance (hence reading as widely as you can to get an "average" read); 
4)  At some point, some family will want to share, but it cannot be forced; and
5)  Be patient, but keep digging discretely.

Any ideas where you want your material to appear?

Good luck in the hunt.


----------

